# Alpaca Herd For Sale $4500



## Abounding Acres (Sep 8, 2012)

Here is a great opportunity for anyone wanting to start or grow their alpaca herd. I have 11 open female alpacas - $4500 for the whole herd. All are ARI registered and BVD negative. They are from nationally-known bloodlines. Many colors and textures. I have been raising alpacas for about 5 years. But now I want to focus on our organic garden and orchard, the chickens and milk cows. I homeschool my 4 children and haven't had time to do any showing or anything with the alpacas. So, I am selling the herd. I have already sold all of my males and just the females remain. I am willing to discuss financing options and delivery (within a reasonable distance from Indiana; including OH, IL, KY, etc.) I am also willing to split them up (although I prefer that they remain together). I have split packages available - $1500 for 3 alpacas. Please see my website for pictures and more information.
www.aboundingacres.openherd.com 
Thank You!!! :cowboy:


----------



## critterluv (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh gosh I wish, I have no idea how much shipping would be, any ball park figures to Osage city ks?


----------

